# Which bumpers to buy?



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

My pup is coming home from the trainer in the next month. I need to pickup probably 20 bumpers or so, orange and white. Anyone you suggest on price and product?


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

I just use lucky dogs from gundogsupply. They're some of the least expensive out there.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

My favorites are the Neuman and Bennets which I order from Gun Dog Supply- but I just ordered a couple dozen of the white Lucky Dog bumpers from Lion Country Supply. They are having a speciall right now http://www.lcsupply.com/Lucky-Dog-Bumper-Blowout-Special/productinfo/LDC/ It says the bumpers are off-white in color but they appear to be regular white to me. Can't beat the price - $1.99 for 2" and $2.99 for the 3". Good luck with your pup!

Sue


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, I'd be scooping those up if I were you, aDUCKted. Not sure if they include a throw rope or not, but at that price, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

DUCK DGS said:


> My favorites are the Neuman and Bennets which I order from Gun Dog Supply- but I just ordered a couple dozen of the white Lucky Dog bumpers from Lion Country Supply. They are having a speciall right now http://www.lcsupply.com/Lucky-Dog-Bumper-Blowout-Special/productinfo/LDC/ It says the bumpers are off-white in color but they appear to be regular white to me. Can't beat the price - $1.99 for 2" and $2.99 for the 3". Good luck with your pup!
> 
> Sue


As long as they are somewhat white and float, I could care less. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got ten of them, myself. They're at least as white as others I've seen. No rope (and they say so up front), but Tonka did appreciate the three dog biscuits that came with the order as a "treat for your buddy".


----------



## NWitters (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the news. I ordered a dozen for myself.


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't buy them from Dogs Afield. I purchased some Avery hex bumpers; three of them broke in cold weather. Just spoke to rep at Dogs Afield; she said they have a 30 day return policy. I purchased these bumpers much more than 30 days ago. If bumper breaks 31 days after purchase, too damn bad. I assume their "30 day return policy" applies to every product they sell. 
Dogs Afield also did away with their Dogs Afield dollars. Their sister company, Entry Express, now that the rival electronic entry service is no more, immediately raised their prices. That Shayne, what a fine capitalist.


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Seems like a design issue. Talk to the manufacturer about it, not the distributor.

DP


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Bumpers break. Bumpers get chewed on. Bumpers get lost. I have also found a few at training grounds. I have some forty to fifty bumpers between 2 trucks, the yard and the cabin. Some are old some are new. I even have a crate of old canvas ones I still use sometime. I use birds whenever I can but they break and wear out too.
Healing sticks get left behind. Collars come off. Recievers and transmitters break and batteries go dead. Launcher rubbers age and break. Dokkens get a 'smell'. Cell phones get dropped. I could go on.

In the big scheme of dog training, a few bumpers are expendible. You price a new diesel lately? ;-)

JD


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

put PINK rope on em!

Nobody will steal them!

Your trainin partners will start callin you

"You who":razz:

"Oh YOU WHO,,, I,s Found yer bumper!!!":razz:


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

When they give it to Ya ,, Theys hold their pinkie finger straight out!


Gooser again.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Philip Carson said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy them from Dogs Afield. I purchased some Avery hex bumpers; three of them broke in cold weather. Just spoke to rep at Dogs Afield; she said they have a 30 day return policy. I purchased these bumpers much more than 30 days ago. If bumper breaks 31 days after purchase, too damn bad. I assume their "30 day return policy" applies to every product they sell.
> Dogs Afield also did away with their Dogs Afield dollars. Their sister company, Entry Express, now that the rival electronic entry service is no more, immediately raised their prices. That Shayne, what a fine capitalist.


Philip, did yours break at 31 days or when? You broke 3, how many didn't break that you used. I have used these quite a bit and in pretty cold winters, including tossing them in parking lots in the winter and haven't had any problems. Just curious how these broke and how long you had been using them? Would love to see a picture of them. I have heard of a few breaking, but never had issues with mine.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Far as I know, all plastic bumpers will break if it's cold enough. Up here we go to canvas bumpers when it gets much below 32 F. 0 C for you Canadians and Aussies.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Bumpers freezing is not a problem in Houston. If it's that cold here, hell has froze over too.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

aDUCKted said:


> Bumpers freezing is not a problem in Houston. If it's that cold here, hell has froze over too.


I've heard that Houston is close to hell - esp. this week. ;-)

==

The Lion Country Lucky Dog bumper deal is fantastic. I'm tempted to buy some more...


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought some EZ bumpers a couple of months ago and they seem ok, I bought direct and the service was great he even sent me a couple of samples before I ordered. and they are made in the USA.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

I just got an order of 200+ bumpers from EZrotational.com

Pete is a good guy and has a good price


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Hallmark has the best bumpers. I've got some that are now 16 years old and, other than some stains from clay, look brand new. I've never had one crack or split even in very cold weather. Yes, I know I live in Tennessee but I trained last winter when the temperatures were in the 20's. Hallmark bumpers are not cheap but you get what you pay for. They're also NOT made in China or Taiwan; they're still made in the USA.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shayne is a straight shooter. He has been hurting in this recession just like lots of folks. Things break. I think his return policy is similiar to most other retailers. One of the heads (broke rope) came off my Avery True Bird Flashers. It just broke. I didn't call Lion Co. and start whinning. I would have thought you had enough venting on the other thread given the number of people who disagreed with you. For the record I think you are off base.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

I like Avery hexabumpers myself. All I use. I see the dogs able to hold them better in heat bs other brands which means less mouth problems. I've had some Avery true birds crack in winter but they are still usuable. No problems with hexabumpers though


----------



## adsitt9130 (May 19, 2010)

The Lion Country Supply deal is the best by far!


----------



## Roary (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky Dog bumpers are good.


----------

